# The Myth of CCD



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That it's the biggest problem in modern beekeeping.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

What is the purpose of this post?

Please do explain


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Of the 30% dieback last year a small amount was CCD or CCD Related. What about the rest? Why isn't there a hue and cry about the 25%?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Because the 25 percent was caused by weather, pesticides, and PPB, all of which we have seen before, kills a livable percentage, and we know(should know) how to handle. The 5 percent by CCD is still "unexplained", kills all of the hives in that group, and therefore is unknown and mysterious. 

But IF I was a betting man, I would bet that that 5 percent is a rolling 5 percent, in that half of the 5 percent go broke, and the other half of the 5 percent figure it out and keep it under their hats. The next year a different 5 percent get effected, and go through the winnowing process. So then the question becomes, when will your number be up? 

Crazy Roland


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

My general observation is that in discussing "CCD" the topic most often wraps up with the whole thing focusing on the "demise' (deaths) of bee hive colonies. 

Why is it that the fact that the following are not tied to "ccd"

1. Colonies rarely produce the honey crops they did even 20 years back.
2. Colonies don't grow in the spring after splitting ( packages) like they used to.
3. Queen supercedure rates are out of this world compared to less than 10 years back. 
4. On a wide basis the "umph" the bees used to exude is less prevalent across the board compared to years past.
5. Bees require much more feed and attention than before CCD. Hate to think what would happen if they were left to their own devices with the numbers being run.

To respond to Rolands question as to when "my" numbers will be up. The answer is far from simple. All I know is that the minute they quit going down we will say they are back up.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Since ccd the average American has become much more aware of the importance of honey bees. It has made it lots more pleasant finding new bee yards and the fuel stops when migrating always seem to bring positive feedback versus before when we just got dirty looks.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

babybee said:


> Since ccd the average American has become much more aware of the importance of honey bees. It has made it lots more pleasant finding new bee yards and the fuel stops when migrating always seem to bring positive feedback versus before when we just got dirty looks.


Very true. The general public trully care about bees, not so scared of "africanized" bee attack. When I tell someone im a beekeeper they are trully concerned "how are the bees" I heard they arn't doing well. Is it true they are all dieing, do I need to stock up on almonds?? etc, etc. 

QUEEN MILLS!!!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Roland said:


> So then the question becomes, when will your number be up?


So true in so many areas of life.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Honey-4-All, I believe CCD is a pathogen, and has several mutations(AKA varieties). You may be experiencing a less virulent form. We had the hard core stuff, and when we solved the problem, it was like throwing a switch. Do our queens last forever, and the bees make 150 lbs a year? No, but weather seems to be the largest factor now.

One of the other explanations to SQKCRK's question is that until you have seen the nasty CCD, you can not believe it could exist. We did not. It is like nothing you have seen before.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

LSPender said:


> What is the purpose of this post?
> 
> Please do explain


I believe that not only is the public but beekeepers are fixated on it. It may also be a point at which beekeepers have the public's attention so beat it for all lit is worth.

I know I have had far more issue with Varroa than anything else. I have not lost a hive yet so nothing in the way of CCD. Not sure I would recognize it as such even if I did loose a hive.

This gives some credibility to CCD actually being something that occurs from time to time and then fades away. Sort of like the occasional really bad influenza virus we will see in certain years. Maybe CCD is just a really bad head cold year for bees.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

sqkcrk 
Quote
Of the 30% dieback last year a small amount was CCD or CCD Related. What about the rest? Why isn't there a hue and cry about the 25%? 

Answer. There has been! Our industry is being hammered with STUFF. 

The easiest way to see this is to look at all the additional work we do as beeks to keep hives alive. If you look back 20 to 30 years ago and compare the beekeeping practices used by successful beeks then compared to now I would est. that we do 3 to 4 times the work for the results we get. Also note that are results are poor currently mainly from the unknown factor. Meaning, I can do the same process each season with no promise of the same results.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Roland said:


> and when we solved the problem, it was like throwing a switch.
> Crazy Roland


How did you solve the problem


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

Honey-4-All said:


> My general observation is that in discussing "CCD" the topic most often wraps up with the whole thing focusing on the "demise' (deaths) of bee hive colonies.
> 
> Why is it that the fact that the following are not tied to "ccd"
> 
> ...



I believe it may have something to do with the use of Roundup. Since it has become the standard for eliminating weeds, it has also eliminated a lot of what the bees feed on- natural wildflowers from those weeds.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

How did you solve the problem?

And that is the 64,000 Dollar question, cuz that is what it cost me to figure it out.

Crazy Roland


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

C'mon. Everyone knows its mite related. you know, those viruses.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Really? Then i must be Crazy to think otherwise.

Crazy Roland


----------

